# Prediction



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

we will start to see the Mavs players(besides Dirk) all of a sudden be called all world players...gotta explain that 3-1 lead on the Spurs somehow...either that or people will start saying the Spurs arent that good anyway...


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

you already know it, they are saying RIGHT NOW that the spurs are in decline. Its like I said in another post last week. We gotta win a championship first. Maybe 2....


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

I think people knew that Dallas' stockpile of talent, especially on the perimeter, had the tools to be a contender all season long. And when you add that with the injuries that have hit San Antonio this year you've got your results. It has been a mix of a very good and tough Dallas team and a beatup San Antonio team.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

probably need to win a title or two, like Ven said..


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Firstly, we need to win this round.

San Antonio is the best team in the league and the reigning champions, they definately could come back and defeat us 4-3.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> we will start to see the Mavs players(besides Dirk) all of a sudden be called all world players...gotta explain that 3-1 lead on the Spurs somehow...either that or people will start saying the Spurs arent that good anyway...


What makes you think people won't blame it on the refs.

You know, the league office is scared of Mark Cuban. That's why the Mavs get every call. Also, that's why Cubes never receives fines for anything he does...oh wait....


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

jworth said:


> I think people knew that Dallas' stockpile of talent, especially on the perimeter, had the tools to be a contender all season long. *And when you add that with the injuries that have hit San Antonio this year *you've got your results. It has been a mix of a very good and tough Dallas team and a beatup San Antonio team.


San Antonio hasn't looked too injured to me. Plus I don't see how they could even come close to comparing with all the injury problems we had this year.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Let's remember the Mavs only played a grand total of 12 games together, as a starting 5.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> What makes you think people won't blame it on the refs.
> 
> You know, the league office is scared of Mark Cuban. That's why the Mavs get every call. Also, that's why Cubes never receives fines for anything he does...oh wait....


 :biggrin: 

I was reading SA newspaper and they have a theory that Cuban is paying them half a mil each...cold never be that thier squad is being outplayed...

The part that kills me is while there were bad calls against SA, thier fans never acnowledge the bad calls against us or the No calls on TD...


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> The part that kills me is while there were bad calls against SA, thier fans never acnowledge the bad calls against us or the No calls on TD...


Even in the face of BOTH of our centers fouling out and the unbelievable amount of fouls Duncan draws just by people looking at him hard you will never get the rabid fans to say anything other than "the refs gave it to the Mavs".

You can't reason with some people, and it's why I won't waste my time trying.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> San Antonio hasn't looked too injured to me. Plus I don't see how they could even come close to comparing with all the injury problems we had this year.


Manu has been affected by injuries all season long and his game has never been close to its highest level. Duncan has also been nagged with injuries this year but he has managed to tough it out in the playoffs. This San Antonio team hasn’t been in rhythm all season long and that much is obvious. It’s not taking anything away from a great Dallas team but there are factors that play into everything.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

jworth said:


> Manu has been affected by injuries all season long and his game has never been close to its highest level. Duncan has also been nagged with injuries this year but he has managed to tough it out in the playoffs. This San Antonio team hasn’t been in rhythm all season long and that much is obvious. It’s not taking anything away from a great Dallas team but there are factors that play into everything.


wrong, wrong, wrong...you *do not* win 63 games being out of rhythym...and are we watching the same series? I havent even seen one grimace from Duncan except for when they actually call a foul on him

The reason the Spurs are out of rhythym is because thats where the maves are putting them...You are trying to take something away from a great Mavs team that could have easily won the west but let its injured players rest once they were locked in...if SA is as good as people think once they were locked in they would have rested thier injured starters..either they are not as injured as they want people to believe or the Spurs are very desperate...


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> wrong, wrong, wrong...you *do not* win 63 games being out of rhythym...and are we watching the same series? I havent even seen one grimace from Duncan except for when they actually call a foul on him
> 
> The reason the Spurs are out of rhythym is because thats where the maves are putting them...You are trying to take something away from a great Mavs team that could have easily won the west but let its injured players rest once they were locked in...if SA is as good as people think once they were locked in they would have rested thier injured starters..either they are not as injured as they want people to believe or the Spurs are very desperate...


I'm guessing you just haven't paid the Spurs much attention this season. Dallas is great and better than it has ever been, but if you haven't noticed a difference in a sluggish, banged up San Antonio team this year, then you just haven't been watching them. Don't even tell me that Duncan hasn't been battling foot injuries all season long. And the injury he's dealing with is painful, but like I said, the guy is toughing it out a getting it done on the floor for the Spurs. 

I'm not taking anything away from Dallas. I know for a good portion of the season the Mavs stood atop the standings in the West, and with the talented athletes that Dallas has, that comes as no surprise. But don't tell me that San Antonio has been at 100 percent because that would be far from the truth.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm sure Duncan might still be hurting a little. But the injuries are becoming a huge excuse now that the best team in the NBA is losing. Look how well Duncan is playing getting everyone in foul trouble. The whole Damn Spurs team is playing well and everyone is doing there role really well. They just cant win in the end.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

The Future7 said:


> I'm sure Duncan might still be hurting a little. But the injuries are becoming a huge excuse now that the best team in the NBA is losing. Look how well Duncan is playing getting everyone in foul trouble. The whole Damn Spurs team is playing well and everyone is doing there role really well. They just cant win in the end.


Health shouldn't be usedas SA's excuse, but you know that card will get played. Everyone on that squad was producing last night. Their big 3 were unstoppable and Bowen shut down Howard. Heck, even finley showed up last night. That was SA's full force and we outlasted them in the end. I was really worried about last night game but was glad to see us not back down. We kept fighting and made it happen.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Does the "excuse factor" happen every year, or is it just that we are emerging as favorites and everyone is crying around us? :curse:


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

I’m not going to deny the fact that Dallas has outplayed the Spurs for the majority of this series. The Mavericks have executed and made the plays in the clutch while the Spurs have been prone to picking up stupid fouls and turning the ball over. Regardless of San Antonio’s injury problems, the Spurs had a legit opportunity to win this last game and the Mavs just straight up beat them in the end. Dallas deserves all of its respect because it’s a great team and has been all year but since the topic of this thread is what it is it’s only fair to mention that the Spurs—due to injuries—haven’t been at their fullest this entire season. 

And yes, injuries are a part of the game. Last season both Detroit and San Antonio caught a break when Shaq and Wade came up hurting for the Heat late in the postseason. Had those two guys never been injured then there’s a good chance that Miami wins it all, but they did get injured and that’s a factor in to why Detroit went to the NBA Finals and why the Spurs won it all. So back to this season: saying than San Antonio isn’t quite at its fullest this year isn’t a smack in the face of Dallas. The Mavs are winning 3-1 against a very good basketball team and factors are always a part of basketball—they’re not an excuse. Every champion catches breaks along the way, but that doesn't make them worse, in fact it exemplifies their strength in overcoming their own obstacles when every other team was unable to do so.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Yea I understand that they haven’t been at their fullest this entire season. But coming into the playoffs they began feeling better and started playing like themselves slowly but surely. During this series I'm sure we have been seeing the full effect Spurs. The only injury that I would even want to hear about is Parker's hamstring. Everyone else is fine.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

If you think the Mavs are healthy right now - or have been most of the year - you got another thing comin'.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> If you think the Mavs are healthy right now - or have been most of the year - you got another thing comin'.


Don't forget we got KVH coming back from his broken hand too!

LOL....


----------

